# Eric / Mike or Anyone else I have a question!



## Guest (Jan 25, 2001)

I am now going on my 6th day of listening to the tapes (but today is my day off for listening to them). My question is, I have never fallen asleep while listening to the tapes and the time that I listen to them is usually my bedtime. I was wishing so much that these would help me with my sleeping problems. Am I doing something wrong. AM I not relaxing enough. or have I not just given it enough time yet. I guess I am just a little frustrated because yesterday I took a couple of sleeping pills and thought for sure I would fall asleep while listening to Mike but didn't. I actually didn't fall asleep for another 30 min. I don't know maybe I am just getting ahead of myself.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeni, I am sure Mike will see this tomorrow and help out. I would rather let him answer this question for you. However for tonight try to clear your concious thoughts as much as you can,relax and focus on his voice and the music. Hope this helps for now.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2001)

Dear Jeni,Quick answer is your getting ahead of yourself







Early days yet. Not everybody falls to sleep. Most do at some stage but not always.I would expect the IBS tapes to help with thesleeping pattern eventually however. Most people that have sleep disorders go to bed expecting not to sleep, and are usually successful in that







I'm afraid you need to have a little patince with yourself. While the IBS tapes were not specifically designed for insomnia, they do help many with that too, along with many other side issues presented with IBS.The tapes have over 197 minutes of listening time. Your are at a very early stage, keep with it and things will develop for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Hey Jeni,I too listen to them when I get into bed. I am on or about day 60 in the program. I have never fallen alseep listening to the tapes until day 53.I would wake up in the last couple of minutes when Mike brings you back by saying " And in a moment, I will count from 1 to 10 ...". I would become fully awake but still a little groggy. I would then shut off the CD and try to go back to sleep. I has never taken more than 5 minutes after that.Be patient. It will happen, although I am not sure that falling asleep is the best way to absorb the information during the sessions.Stef.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

Thanks Mike, Eric, And Stef. I kinda figured I was getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

Hi Jen,Your welcome, thanks Stef,RegardsMike


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Jeni,It takes time to learn how to relax. With each session, you will learn to relax more, and getting into a relaxed state will become easier. Just enjoy the sound of Mike's voice and your relaxation will increase. Perhaps you will fall asleep eventually, but while you don't necessarily have to fall asleep, it is not a problem if you do.AZ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jeni:I just wanted to say good luck with the tapes.







JeanG


----------

